# Check your Black Walnut trees regularly . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think most of us are aware of the 1000 Canker Disease attacking Black Walnut but I think it's a good idea for a reminder, and also we have a lot of new sawyers just in our little sawmill section here so not everyone is aware of it. It really bums me out to think we could lose this wonderful species which is so closely linked to the American woodworking culture. 

Dave Boyt is Vice President of the Missouri Walnut Council and the Editor of Sawmill & Woodlot Management Magazine. He's been active in trying to spread the word to those if us in the timber industry and educate us on what to look for. I will link the article but here's a copy of his latest warning as posted on WOODWEB. 

_"The Walnut Thousand Cankers Disease has recently been diagonsed in Tennessee, well in black walnut's native range. With a 100% mortality rate, it has the potential to wipe out this species. It is critical for as many people in the wood industry as possible to learn about the disease and how to prevent it throughout Black Walnut's native range.

Here is a link to an article, as it appeared in Green Horizons.

Woodworkers, foresters, and loggers can play a key role in preventing its further spread.

Thank you.

Dave Boyt 
Vice President, Missouri Walnut Council 
Managing Editor, Sawmill & Woodlot Management Magazine"_​

Please read this short article to educate yourself about this growing threat. It's 100% fatal once a tree is attacked. 

Thousand Cankers Disease: A Red Alert For Walnut






.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for that TT. I have a nice grove of walnut trees up on top of our hill (hence Walnut Hill Woodworks). I have had a couple seemingly healthy trees die in the last couple of years. I am going to look and see if I can find any sign of this disease in them.


----------



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> also we have a lot of new sawyers just in our little sawmill section here so not everyone is aware of it.
> 
> 
> Thanks TT, as I am one you mention above.
> This is a very scary thought to lose such a resource.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer said:


> . . . I have had a couple seemingly healthy trees die in the last couple of years . . .


That doesn't sound good. Walnut trees don't generally die of disease that I've ever heard. I was thinking mainly of you when I posted this because of the known outbreak in Tennessee. You should have your state forester come out and inspect them for you also. If you do have them, you'll need to start logging before the second and third year or you'll lose the timber as well as the tree. 

In reading the article they are almost impossible to notice until the tops start to thin and turn yellow. Take a magnifying glass or 10x loupe (I use a 16x it's much better) and spend as many hours as you can inspecting all of your trees - looking for those pin holes in the twigs. 

I would also let the forester do an autopsy on the ones that died. I sure hope you don't have them.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Man that's sad and scary. I am a young guy, at only 31 a lot younger than many of you. I also have some very young kids. I want to continue this hobby till the day I die and pass it on to my kids too. I just hope we have some trees left. I know the scientists are working on disease resistant hybrids and such, but that doesn't help all the trees out there now. Scary prospect losing these and others.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

And if this wasn't bad enough news for all of us, especially the great state of Tennessee, she seems to be the target of the insect world now. 

I will link the article but this first paragraph says it all:

_(Release date: Tue, Jul 27, 2010) NASHVILLE – The Tennessee Department of Agriculture today announced the discovery of emerald ash borer (EAB), the first detection of the destructive tree pest in the state. The discovery was made last week at a truck stop in Knox County near the Loudon County line.​_

.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, I am going to let a neighbor know who just planted a couple thousand walnuts last year, along with lots of other hardwoods. His family's place used to be covered with walnuts until they cut them to supply rifle stocks during WWII. Pasture went to cedar; so now that it is his he cleared out the scrub and replanted with what was there originally.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> That doesn't sound good. Walnut trees don't generally die of disease that I've ever heard. I was thinking mainly of you when I posted this because of the known outbreak in Tennessee. You should have your state forester come out and inspect them for you also. If you do have them, you'll need to start logging before the second and third year or you'll lose the timber as well as the tree.
> 
> In reading the article they are almost impossible to notice until the tops start to thin and turn yellow. Take a magnifying glass or 10x loupe (I use a 16x it's much better) and spend as many hours as you can inspecting all of your trees - looking for those pin holes in the twigs.
> 
> I would also let the forester do an autopsy on the ones that died. I sure hope you don't have them.


Now I am scared. I am going to break out my 20x loupe, which is much much better, and give those dead trees a good going over. Because
Fescue Hill Woodworks does not roll off the tongue nearly as nice.


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

Last year we were up in the Green MTN state forrest and the forest dept aproached us just to check in. The gave us some pamphlets about EAB and the Asian Long Horned Beetle(?). They asked us were our firewood was from because they do not allow wood to enter VT from out of state. CT DEP is started to watch for these critters now that there have been some instances in NY state not too far over the state line.


http://environmentalheadlines.com/c...nd-emerald-ash-borer-in-neighboring-new-york/


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

Just re-read my post. Never knew I was that bad at spelling. Woah.:blink:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

hancockj said:


> Just re-read my post. Never knew I was that bad at spelling. Woah.:blink:


Don't worry, if it wasn't for spell check you would think I was writing in a different language.


----------

